# Rabbit Hunting Guide



## jakerthesnaker (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello, 

Can anyone provide contact information for guides to rabbit hunt?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## brooke81 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Guide*

Are you looking to go rabbit hunting or someone to guide for you? You are more than welcome to come and hunt with us in South Georgia at no cost. I am sure there are members up your way that would do the same.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 18, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

I telll you what, you find a real good place too go, and I will have my Chauffer, "Doc" bring some of my hounds and we will go. Most likely will have too be after the deer season closes, becasue the Deer Hunters will not allow any hounds running when they are hunting!!??

My pack will not run anything but a rabbit, but they do make a racket coming through the woods, sometimes I will be running 10 Beagles !!


If you have access, to a big piece of property say 300 too 400 Acers, and no one is deer hunting, the season opens, Nov.14th. I do already have plans for that day, and hunt with a good many folks, every year, at the same location.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 18, 2009)

*Guided Rabbit Hunt !*

Jake :There is a cost involved in a guided rabbit hunt, forenstence ; _Hunt Preperation, 1-Dog feed, 2- Training of dogs, 3- Pep talk to Dogs, 4- Weight Lifting of dogs, 5- Psyco-testing of each dog, 6- Pep Rally for the whole pack night before hunt.   _Day of the Hunt, 1- Swearing in of each dog to do their best in the briars, 2- Breakfast for the guide at Buffet house closest to hunting area,  3- .410 shells minimum one box, 4-Whether you jump rabbit or not ,tip to the guide that will pay for gas , treats, pictures of hunt,guides wife for letting you spend all day with her husband , and month payment of Hunters Life Insurance plan.        OR Get your own dogsand have the time of your life.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 19, 2009)

MLANDRUM, If you have to do all that with them dogs before a hunt you might want to get rid of them blues and be like canepatch and get some tri's.Not so much preperation with them and more time for running.


----------



## Corey (Oct 19, 2009)

Beagle282 is cheap all you have to do is get him a 
coffee and a honey bun, he will do the rest.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 19, 2009)

Corey said:


> Beagle282 is cheap all you have to do is get him a coffee and a honey bun, he will do the rest.



Since you mention that corey i guess i need to start charging you more.Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Oct 19, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> I telll you what, you find a real good place too go, and I will have my Chauffer, "Doc" bring some of my hounds and we will go. Most likely will have too be after the deer season closes, becasue the Deer Hunters will not allow any hounds running when they are hunting!!??
> 
> My pack will not run anything but a rabbit, but they do make a racket coming through the woods, sometimes I will be running 10 Beagles !!
> 
> ...




Ditto on most of that!  Have Pack will Travel.!


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 19, 2009)

*Beagler 282*

O K, 282, Didn't expect this from you? Then  again I see you been talking to CanePatch? Me and the ole TROOPER ran this morning,he got there an hour late, and my Blues had alreadybeen runnig an hour . Of course he said ," now the race would heat up!"  Time those TRY'S got to my blues, the race was over and the wabbit came  out waving a white surrender flag, might I  say , "waving a Blueberry Blues flag."


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 20, 2009)

*mlandrum*

 Canepatch has some of my breeding now so of course i'm going to side with him.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 20, 2009)

*CanePatch is my friend now CAUSE What?*

So that means if I let you get some of my  Blueberry Blue BLOOD, you  will be on MY side then? What will happen to OLE CanePatch??????


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got one blueberry that totes the mail and takes the whole kennel to school.I don't care about the color as long as they get it done the way i like it done.Now if you've got a blueberry that's the best you've ever had then we need to talk cause that's the one i want.


----------



## Corey (Oct 20, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> I've got one blueberry that totes the mail and takes the whole kennel to school.I don't care about the color as long as they get it done the way i like it done.Now if you've got a blueberry that's the best you've ever had then we need to talk cause that's the one i want.



I always wondered why she wore those saddle bags, 
now I know why...so she could tote the mail.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 21, 2009)

*A BLUE that toats the mail?*

Now Cory, 282's one Blue might carry  the mail but my Blues are the POSTMASTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 21, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Where is The "Cane Patch" I need to know about this hound, that Ray has that is Soo Good!

May want to let my "Flirt" take a run with some Sure Nuff, rabbit hounds, She is a Red Tick, and none off that breeding ,have I let Go South, just yet !!

I ran her with the Backwoods Blues Oakhill Boys, this past Friday, as I heard they were burning up the swamps in South, Ga. So I could run only two hounds, choose "Flirt" and Dixie! One rather Quick and one that has the nose! Both Red Ticks, I thinks these Hills, do make a differance, after a few hours.

They invited me to  come run all night, but I don't like too run my hounds at night!  May get down that way to gun hunt with them in Jan. or Feb.

Good pair of Boys, Timmy & Mike !

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 21, 2009)

mlandrum said:


> Now Cory, 282's one Blue might carry  the mail but my Blues are the POSTMASTER!!!!!!!



I like that!!


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 27, 2009)

*CanePatch and 282's  Beagle*

ME& CanePatch ran Monday ,Ray I think his new dog he  was running was your bloodline? She was a beautiful beagle and stayed with the pack as they ran the rabbit.I heard her open and had high squeel, then I had to go to work but CanePatch  said she did good that afternoon. Of  course it will take little while for her to get ajusted to all the Blue shadow in front of her! [////////////////////////////////////////just Kidding?]


----------



## rabbit hunter (Oct 28, 2009)

now you know you wasnt kidding!! stick to your words you speak, after all from the abundance of the heart the mouth speaketh (LOL)


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 28, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Well, I know where I Stand with this, Post Ray!

You see, over the years, I think, I have some of by breeding in, all three, of these Houndsmans Pack!

The Old Trooper, the Preacher Man, Mr.Corey, (yet too meet this Lad, but looking foward to it)  Sooo, I have to be pulling for all three of their hounds, like you all have already said, color don't make the Hounds!!

I just have this Saying   " The Redder The Better" I been holding onto my Red hounds, and letting all the other colors, go for many years, I just like them, going way back to my little Gr.Fld.Ch. Squeel.

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah i hope canepatch likes the lil gal.If he don't tell him to let me know i'll take her back.I didn't keep anyhting out of that litter and now regret it.I laid her father to rest this past weekend due to renal kidney failure at the age of 4.Hometown Grasshopper was his name.Man will i miss him! ARHA PP 2008 Highpoint Hound of the year open class.

DR, I know how it is to be partial to a color cause i sure do like the black-n-tans.I've never kept a red hound before but might keep one out of this new litter i just had.I've got tri's,black-white,bluetick and black-n-tans.Just need to add a lil red to it!!!

Hope yall don't mind but i would like to post a pic in rememberance of my buddy grasshopper.


----------



## Corey (Oct 28, 2009)

RIP Grasshopper, he sure looked good up there 
on that bench. 

Daddy Rabbit, im playing on both side's of the fence I 
have one of your hounds and one of Rays. 

Heck I did not see where I could go wrong with 
this


----------



## oakhill (Oct 28, 2009)

For DR!!

"The Bluer the truer!!!"


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 28, 2009)

*North - South contact!*

Thank you Sally for showing up to help me out, "Blueberry Blue is True!"  282 sure sorry about GRASSHOPPER,Man don't it tare you're heart out?  Lost a Blue last year to a Rattle snake! Another thought, "I bet when your pack crosses the road it looks like a Christmas TREE with all those colors!!!


----------



## bjtillman (Oct 30, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit - come on down this winter and get Mustang Sally to bring them blues.  I got a briar patch across the creek here from my house and we'll turn them blues red in just a short while. Cannot wait to get Timmy and Mike there.  Them blues will be shooting flares for them to come get them out of them briars.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 30, 2009)

*B.J.T.-- Them Briar Patches?*

B.J. didn't  know whether to say this or not but here she goes! The other day me and CanePatch were hunting the Blues and TRI'S ,  while my BLUES were pounding the BUNNY in the briars  one of his TRI'S was skirting  when I got back to  his truck he had a briar-bush in hand  rubbing on his dog's ears and boy was they screaming !!Don't tell CanePatch i said this!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 31, 2009)

Ray, So Sorry too hear about your Grasshopper Male!

I have had the same thing to happen too some of my old Grand Champs, in the past!!

Some I don't think can ever be replace!! 

B.J. Tell you Son, don't hold your Breath, thinking that Sally's hounds will cull a Briar Patch!! I never seen one, too Big for them Blue Tick!!  They love those, Big 25 Acer briar patches!!

Say, if I can raise this litter of pups, off Fern, will have you some reds, in a few weeks. She had 8, all deep red/ tan/white! 
She got out and had them in the barn? One bad rainey night, she still has 6 and I have them inside my brooder, with light on them now.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 31, 2009)

*B.J.'s now my friend!*

B.J. just got my last BLUE last friday,and found out today on his papers that the BLUE you just got from Backwoods is his DADDY!!! Now 282 said he was CanePatchs friend cause they had some of the same blood, so since we NOW have some same blood we must be FRIENDS?


----------

